

Show HN: Gymer – Gym by the hour - pitchmantra
https://www.gymer.in/

======
pitchmantra
Gymer is a mobile app and web-based service that provides a cashless system
for booking instant or in-advance workout sessions on an hourly basis. Users
can decide when and where to work out, with a 'pay-as-you-go' option

